# My ugly drum build. one smoker.



## onesmoker (Dec 10, 2013)

So this was my first attempt at a smoker build me and a friend took a run at.
No paper. No pencils. Just a wild imagination and cold canadian beer.
We started by aquiring two drums one 30 gallon and one 55 gallon food grade.
The 55 being the smoke box mounted horizontally and the 30 underneath
As the firebox. Seen here.













20130930_192249.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013






Mating the two proved a difficult task due to the thin guage and gasless welder
Running off flux core. But we got er done.













20131014_121733.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013







Since angle iron was cheap and readily available we used it as our frame.
Also mounting it to the lower and upper halves of the 55 gallon drum. Ensuring
Rigidity, somewhat of a seal between the two and mounting points on the back for
Hinges.













20131013_185624.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013






Next was cutting out a hole for the firebox door and welding flat bar frame
To the 30 gallon hole to give it some strength. Since we figured the heat produced
May warp the door. So we up armored it.













20131020_150843.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013


















20131020_170644.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013






Then we finished the frame and added some wheels and side tables with a nice white
Oak. Also added 3/4 ball valves up top and down low for temp control. Then it was
Handles and a slide lock for the top drum to keep it closed nice and tight. We used bamboo for the lid handle, push handle and our custom made multi tool handle. Cause you cant argue for paying 2 bucks for  10 footer. Its hollow and strong so were hoping it wont hold the heat being so close to the smokebox.













20131202_224159.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013






This is where we sit now. We just finished the rack last night. Angle iron frAme  1/4 inch hot rolled round bar for supports underneath. Expanded metal for the food to sit on. And some nice beefy handles on either side to remove the whole thing if need be.
Were stuck now since the temp dropped and we cant paint it outside and are currently
Looking for somewhere indoors. But so far i am pleased with the results.













20131209_201826.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013


















20131209_201810.jpg



__ onesmoker
__ Dec 10, 2013






From a newbie to the experts on here. What do you guys think? Criticism is wanted.
Ide like to learn from this build before i go onto the next one which is going to be
6x2x2 1/2 fridge sized metal box. Any pointers would be great. Thanks for looking.


----------



## john suede (Dec 21, 2013)

This is inspiring. Well built and good design. Do you plan to leave the rough exterior, or paint it with stove paint?  Try it out yet?


----------



## john suede (Dec 21, 2013)

as for tips, I recommend that you purchase more steamwhistle prior to your smoke! You will certainly run out hahaha


----------

